# Growing C. ciliata



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Snipped from here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13553-i-got-a-new-plant-c-3.html#post245917


DelawareJim said:


> Oh, by the by, how are you growing C. Ciliata? I had a couple of specimens that I really struggled with emersed, and growing them submersed, I could only keep a couple of leaves, maybe 3-4. I got tired of watching them stretch to about a foot tall with only 3 leaves at the top. I ended up yanking them and giving them to Sean.


Hello Jim,

Having not too many leaves seems to be characteristic for ciliata - I doubt you'll ever see multi-leafed, bushy plants as possible with a single pontederiifolia, for example.

Also keep in mind that this species (easily up to 1m/40" tall) typically grows on tidal mud flats exposed to full sun for at least some hours a day. Thus, don't expect any wonders for submersed growth under limited light in aquaria!

Having said that, I found submersed culture to be surprisingly easy when I tried it about 30 years ago (recalling from memory disclaimer) in a planted tapwater tank: Even with a water level of only 30-35 cm (12-14"), my ciliata didn't try to shoot emersed leaves - I guess the low light level contributed to their bonsai dimensions; I had several plants growing as a group in the background and that looked quite nice (you need to hide the relatively long petioles with some plants planted in front of them); they even sent out quite a few healthy runners. Note that this was a triploid form (as indicated by the short, somewhat thick runners) which has been reported to fare better submersed than the typical diploid form which sends out long runners like most other crypts.

BTW, ciliata also grows in brackish water (usually in nature and also in aquaria).


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Cryptocoryne ciliata

Mine looked alot like the above. It looked a bit like a sword and wanted more nutrients than the usual crypt.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

That's also my observation of my ciliata: there's never more than 4 leaves. It's now sprouting a lot of plantlets on short runners. It's now more than a foot tall. It's beautiful anyways with a bluish sheen to the leaves when the sun hits it at the right angle.


----------

